# Back Then.....



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Old poultry receipt from 1891. $.235 per dozen


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't quite make out what that last says. Is it talking about the price going up? 

I wonder what they would think knowing what a dozen eggs costs today.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

..................


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

$9.95 for the original document with shipping if anyone wants it.I have other ones available also.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It was always fun looking through those old Sears catalogs, wasn't it? My parents had bought an old house and it had an old secretary desk they gave me. Most likely from the 40's. I found a list someone made of the bills to pay and it listed the mortgage payment as $13.00. That was fun.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Old post card circa 1910???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cool!

I love those old pictures. Also the ones of family reunions when I was a kid. My grandparents had an old house way out on LI NY. "Country". The relatives used to pile out for the day. Lobster and watermelon and clams and LI corn were the big hits. Since my dad "Little Eddie" at the time was absolutely loved, we were too. Most of the relatives were Grandpa and grandpa's brothers and sisters, their kids grown up. Those were the best childhood memories.


----------

